# Spartan Air?



## Antobhrin (Jul 2, 2007)

*Sorry you have probobly heard this a million times but what the **** does "we produced with spartan air" mean? Cause its ****ing winner whatever it is*


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

The context of the phrase (i.e. where you've seen or heard it) would help.

My guess is that it's a poor translation that's trying to say that something was manufactured in an oxygen-free environment.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

It's found on the wheel centre caps of 32 GTST and GTR wheels, and I'm guessing it is just engrish, i.e I'm banking on it being poorly translated phrase that means something more prestigeous in japan.

unless spartan engineering had some role to play in the systems for manufacturing of the wheels, but I doubt it velly much.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

It just means the tyre's were filled with nitrogen when it was made IIRC


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

*THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I've always wondered the same .. but never dared post about it  ...


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

its just bad english...

ever seen the stickers on the cusco braces....utter bullshit written on them lol


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Not as engrish as ya think*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/5749-spartan-air-thingy.html?highlight=spartan+air


----------

